# American Wood Mag....



## mr500 (Mar 27, 2012)

If any one likes the AM magazine and wants to see back isues.

Google Books



Some may already know about this, but I just found it and Im passing it onward.......


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Very useful information, Mike.

Thank you very much.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Thank You! It's funny, I have a few of the old ones. Kinda like an old friend!


----------



## Hutzul (Oct 4, 2012)

*Good Link, TYVM*



mr500 said:


> If any one likes the AM magazine and wants to see back isues.
> 
> 
> Some may already know about this, but I just found it and Im passing it onward.......


Good find Mr500, thanks for the link, I've bookmarked it


----------

